# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  كارت الميمورىلايقبل برامج للالكاتيل

## shetos

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا تيلفونى الكاتيل 903d مشكلته ان كارت الميمورى مابيقبلش برامج خالص ومش عارفه انقل عليه اى برنامج من ذاكرة الهاتف وجربت كذا كارت تانى وجديد وبرده نفس المشكله وفكرت انززله سوفت وير بس مش عارفه انزله ازاى ومنين ياريت تساعدونى

----------


## azizo

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

